# Totally freaking out!!!!



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok. 

A vendor coordinator for a very large show (9 days, 250,000 people), has emailed me three times now begging me to participate. She lowered the booth fee for me- and is offering me an indoor a/c'd space for half the price of a usual outdoor one. My family and I have attended this fair for 14 years, so we know it's a good one- no issues there. The best thing?? There are no other soap crafters. I'd have no competition. 

BUT- I have to get some serious product made up!!! 

I've never masterbatched lye before- 
When you make a masterbatch, and it cools... does it need to be rewarmed to use it? Or, as I'm assuming (and hoping), can I just heat my oils, and count on them to warm the lye as well. 

I usually pour at about 103-113. Cooler than that sets up too quickly for me to get all the goodies in (color, scent, scrubbies, etc).

AHHH!!! My brain is shutting down- so I'm counting on all of you to think for me!!!

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Deda (Jul 21, 2010)

County Fair?

If it's the large one in Maryland you might want to think twice.  
Dig through the threads and see if you can find the from another soaper maybe a year ago.  She was lured into the Montgomery County Fair.  Spent a BUNDLE on booth fees, had to pay someone to cover part of the time and still didn't sell enough to cover the costs.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 21, 2010)

Really? Thanks for the heads up....
I should know to be suspicious when something sounds too good to be true. 
If you happen to see the thread-- will you pm me?
I'm searching...
thanks--


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 21, 2010)

Found it-!!!
I searched for Montgomery County Fair and it came up right away-- 
the title says it all- Country Fair Disaster. (I think I'm missing a word in there) but anyway- not good, huh.

They require all outside vendors to rent a tent now-- can't bring your own- and it's $165 for that! Also, vendors must carry $1 million in liability insurance. I was thinking the inside a/c thing sounded good, but not if they stick me in a basement corner!!  

Hmm. I need to reevaluate. 

We have quite a few little shows close by- less money invested, and well attended by people who like inexpensive luxuries!


----------

